
Ask HN: Short stories that take advantage of the web as a medium? - faizshah
Hi HN,<p>Anybody know of any short stories that take advantage of the web as a medium in the way that Huffpo Highline or eminently the NyTimes Visual Stories use the web as a medium?<p>Huffpo Highline: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;highline.huffingtonpost.com&#x2F;index.html<p>Example Highline Story: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;highline.huffingtonpost.com&#x2F;articles&#x2F;en&#x2F;nick-ayers-mike-pence&#x2F;<p>Nytimes Visual Stories: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nytimes.com&#x2F;interactive&#x2F;2017&#x2F;12&#x2F;21&#x2F;us&#x2F;2017-year-in-graphics.html<p>Example Nytimes Visual Story: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nytimes.com&#x2F;interactive&#x2F;2017&#x2F;02&#x2F;24&#x2F;travel&#x2F;underground-railroad-slavery-harriet-tubman-byway-maryland.html
======
chasote
I think this might be close to what you are thinking about:

[https://www.sbnation.com/a/17776-football](https://www.sbnation.com/a/17776-football)

I'm hoping your post gets more responses too because it is an area of
storytelling that I am interested in as well. I have been wondering why such
stories and even interactive fiction elements have not made there way to the
web. I assume I am actually just ignorant of some great communities and
stories out there though.

~~~
faizshah
That's interesting, I haven't seen that before.

> I assume I am actually just ignorant of some great communities and stories
> out there though.

I agree, I'm sure some people have done it. We just aren't aware of it.

I'm interested in people taking advantage of the unique things you can do with
the web like motion graphics with D3. If you look at the nytimes visual
stories I linked, they do things like move the text with you along the map as
you scroll. It's a totally unique way to immerse a reader on the web into the
setting. There's already visual essays out there on youtube like Vox and radio
plays have picked up steam in the world of podcasts. It would seem that this
is the web frontier for authors to try.

This essay by David Foster Wallace makes an interesting use of annotations for
DFW's annotation heavy writing style. It actually creates a better experience
than the experience in print:
[https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2005/04/host/30...](https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2005/04/host/303812/)

I think people would pay 8 or 9 dollars for a novel with well done graphics
online. That would be virtually all profit.

